# Resident Director for new Business



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on this forum but I hope I can get the answers I'm looking for as people on here seem to be pretty knowledgeable. I'm looking to open a business in Australia and due to the fiscal system over there I arrived at the conclusion that the most profitable way to do it would be to start a new Pty LTD company instead of a branch or subsidiary of my company. The issue is that I don't have Australian citizenship and I'm not a resident either. In order to set up the company and register it to ATO, my accountant says that I need to have a resident director that actually lives in Australia.

My question is: how do you prove you're a resident? What kind of proof would I need? An electricity bill would suffice or would I need something more? I have an associate who is an Australian citizen but he is no longer living in Australia, having moved to Mexico last year. So there's my conundrum. Anyone else had to deal with this issue? How did you go around it or how did you solve it?

Thank you!


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

It is important to use an experienced resident director – someone who can help you avoid problems. For example, a business lawyer can alert you to legal requirements that your business must comply with. Otherwise, unless you obtain external legal advice, which can be costly, you may run into problems, which can also be costly. This is just one reason to use our Australian resident director service.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

pndaccountants said:


> It is important to use an experienced resident director - someone who can help you avoid problems. For example, a business lawyer can alert you to legal requirements that your business must comply with. Otherwise, unless you obtain external legal advice, which can be costly, you may run into problems, which can also be costly. This is just one reason to use our Australian resident director service.


Thank you but I already knew that. The legal hurdles will be overcome using our accountant and lawyer but that was not my question in the first place. What I want to know is what sort of requirements must be met regarding the person occupying the position of company director.


----------

